# Sarah Jessica Parker Designs Low End Clothing Line



## Marisol (Mar 31, 2007)

With so many mass clothing retailers teaming up with big name celebrities, it was only a matter of time before modern day style icon, Sarah Jessica Parker, was "bitten" by the designer bug.

http://www.thinkfashion.com/photos/celebrities/images/111918/323x216.aspx

In a surprising move, the _Sex and the City_ star has teamed up with Steve and Barry's to produce a collection of clothing, footwear, and accessories. Steve and Barry's is a 200 unit chain that specializes in sportswear, logo tees, and licensed clothing for companies like Marvel Comics and Coors, that are a far cry from the couture looks that Parker usually favors.

The new Bitten line will be available June 7th; the collection has over 400 apparel and accessory items. The new summer line will include suit seperates in a wool and stretch blend, lightweight knits, cotton dresses, basics like denim and tees, sleepwear, and a swimwear collection. Accessory loving fashionistas should check out the extensive collection of handbags, jewelry, belts, and of course, shoes!

http://www.thinkfashion.com/photos/celebrities/images/111919/450x282.aspx

The line aims to provide high quality garments that are still incredibly affordable - the entire line is rumored to be $20 and under. And women of all sizes and shapes will be able to get their hands on the goods- the collection comes in a full range of sizes from small to XXL for tops and tanks, and 2-20 in pieces for your bottom half.

Overall, the collection is extremely casual, but really wearable. Nothing too exciting for the die-hard fashionistas out there, but if you are looking for some easy to wear sepearates, Bitten will be a perfect fit.

The Bitten collection will launch in June at Steve and Barry's stores across the country.

Store locator


----------



## tadzio79 (Mar 31, 2007)

hmmm interesting, thanks for sharing!

I'm not sure how successful her campaign will be though, I thought her GAP commercials didn't bring in much revenue? I love SJP anyways, just a thought.


----------



## Princess6828 (Mar 31, 2007)

Steve and Barry's is the cheapest store ever! They're not horrible though for like sweatshirts/sweatpants/plain tees.


----------



## dcole710 (Mar 31, 2007)

wow if no one believed the manolo blahnik queen shopped at the GAP, i wonder what they'll think of her having a line at steve &amp; barry's. would she wear the clothes herself?


----------



## CellyCell (Apr 1, 2007)

Looks very preppy.

But about time she had her own stuff...


----------



## Helen Claire (Apr 4, 2007)

I didn't realize Bitten was going to be so cheap! I wonder if there's a Steve and Barry's near me...


----------



## chocobon (Apr 4, 2007)

Thnx for sharing!!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Apr 4, 2007)

I like it. Its the kind of stuff I wear on a daily basis anyways.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Karen_B (Apr 5, 2007)

Looks like it could be really cute!


----------



## SimplyElegant (Apr 5, 2007)

Too plain for me but it's not ugly or anything.


----------



## AngelaGM (Apr 5, 2007)

SJP Line sounds quite nice!


----------



## han (Apr 5, 2007)

dito^


----------



## MindySue (Apr 5, 2007)

yay!!..for sjp

but i duno about the line. i only like her style from sex and the city, and it appears her true style is quite different.

ive never heard of steve and barrys but the name doesnt sound appealing.


----------



## SumthinSweet85 (Apr 5, 2007)

I love her! I'll def. check her stuff out.


----------



## Lauren (Apr 5, 2007)

the stuff looks nice but steve and barrys is a really cheapo store... like everything is the same price... weird.


----------



## PerfectMistake (Apr 5, 2007)

YAYYYY!! I love the crap outta SJP, I will probably buy a few items  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I like the look, very me.


----------



## AprilRayne (May 19, 2007)

I just saw SJP on Oprah promoting this line!! It is soo cute and I want the entire line! It sounds like it's pretty good quality and very good prices. We don't have a Steve &amp; Barry's in Utah, but I'm saving my money and next time we go visit the inlaws in CA, I'm buying alot of it!! LOL


----------



## Marisol (May 19, 2007)

I was just watching it. Pretty cool line.


----------



## XkrissyX (May 19, 2007)

I love her..her style..her shoes! duh! and her Sex and the City.hahah shes awesome.

She was guest on Oprah and showed her collections.

I want to buy her jeans. 15 bucks?!


----------



## BeneBaby (May 19, 2007)

Love SJP. The line looks cute and casual.


----------



## SewAmazing (May 19, 2007)

I saw the Oprah show today too and liked the line. I thought the mixing and matching were great. She should do well with this line! Marisol, what did you think about Isaac Mizrahi's wedding dresses for under $160? I thought they were fabulous, but I am a big fan of his. He's making more money doing a line for Target than he ever did showing at Fashion Week. Go Isaac!


----------



## Marisol (May 19, 2007)

I thought that the dresses were fantastic!


----------



## empericalbeauty (May 19, 2007)

those look pretty good. I was just about to hate on her but the clothes are nice..so she gets a two thumbs up.


----------



## clwkerric (May 19, 2007)

:iagree:

Too plain for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But it's nice. Reminds me of Old Navy.. But I still find stuff to buy there!


----------



## togal (May 19, 2007)

Pretty cool. I'll have to check out Steve &amp; Barry's when I'm in NYC in July.


----------



## AprilRayne (May 19, 2007)

Here's the link if anyone wants to check it out! BITTEN | Sarah Jessica Parker.

She says she wears the stuff herself everyday! I think she is so adorable!!

I personally didn't like the Isaac Mizrahi dresses. Too plain for me! The prices are nice, but it looks like something I could've made myself. My wedding dress was only $600, so not too bad!


----------



## CandyApple (May 20, 2007)

When everyone think of Sarah Jessica Parker, they think of Carrie's fabulous outfits on Sex and the City. But some of her Bitten line pieces are cute! She was wearing one of her suits on Oprah and it looked awesome on her!


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (May 20, 2007)

i may have to look into the quality, the stuff looks some what cute and the price.. if it holds true is great


----------



## ivette (May 20, 2007)

looks interesting. i'm not sure if i would buy anything from her line.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (May 20, 2007)

Looks really good to me.


----------



## ttishbite (May 20, 2007)

I checked out her website. I like the dresses but most of the line is too preppy for me. Thanks for the info.


----------



## hotpinkcass (May 20, 2007)

I saw SJP on Oprah last week, and was impressed at how budget-friendly these clothes were. I will definitely have to check them out. Hopefully there will be a store somewhere in the local metro area I can check out, or maybe they will be available online!


----------



## chameleonmary (May 21, 2007)

shes fabulous, i hope we can find stuff here in australia, its fantastic to see someone making an affordable line for a change... even when stella mccartney made a line for target in australia it was at ridiculous prices.


----------



## farris2 (May 21, 2007)

Good for her! I love SJP


----------



## sweetsweettart (May 21, 2007)

yea i saw it on oprah, it was okay, if you like more classic/conservative looks. I, personally, like trendy clothing, and bright colors. However, I did like the pea coats she had


----------



## AngelaGM (May 21, 2007)

I saw Bitten in the latest issue of Glamour=) I really liked SJP clothing line=) I wonder if her clothes will be available online?


----------



## kittenmittens (May 23, 2007)

makes you wonder!

her stuff looks cute, but not all that different from what Old Navy/Gap have.

I don't know - it just doesn't say "SJP" to me...

I think people were saying the same thing about Madonna's collection for H&amp;M - that it didn't really fit her personality.

I feel like, if a celeb comes out with a collection, it should fit their personality, otherwise it just seems a bit like they're jumping on the "here's my new clothing line" bandwagon.

that's just my two cents!

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## greatnana (May 24, 2007)

clothes look cute on oprah


----------



## SewAmazing (Jun 1, 2007)

I just saw SJP again on one of those "entertainment shows" displaying her clothing line, "Bitten". I was totally impressed with how well the ensemble fit her. The under $20: T-shirt, jeans, and a very tailored jacket. Then I started to laugh out loud--because of course I knew why everything looked so "perfect" on her. She had everything custom fitted for just her body. We designers do this all the time!! Sure--she had on the clothing she was promoting, but believe me--it spent a few weeks in the hands of a very talented seamstress to custom tailor fit her body perfectly. LOL!! And they thought they could fool me, with my sewing eyes of scrutiny. :eusa_naughty::eusa_naughty:


----------



## Karren (Jun 5, 2007)

Looks ok... to casualish for me....

Love Karren


----------



## BeautifullyMADE (Jun 8, 2007)

Are you going to try SJP new clothing line _Bitten? _I think that she already has good taste in clothes; her stlye is up to par. I mean have you seen her flaunt her stuff in _Sex and the City_? She's hot and now she's giving us a chance to look hot.

*Her clothes can be found in Steve and Barrys. Did i hear somebody say the word *shopping*? :rockwoot:


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 10, 2007)

Im dying to see this collection. I fell in love with her wedges when i saw them on tv but i to see it in person.


----------



## FeverDream (Jun 10, 2007)

For under $20, I don't know how the quality is going to be...I'll believe it when I see it. I've never heard of Steve and Barry's either, but apparently there's one by me so I'll give it a peek.


----------



## princess_20 (Jun 10, 2007)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MissMudPie (Jun 10, 2007)

I don't buy anything at Steve &amp; Berry's but college t-shirts. It's pretty cheaply made stuff.

I saw Isaac Mizrahi's wedding dresses on GMA last week, and they looked great, but they don't have good reviews on the Target website.


----------



## Mz Vishis (Jun 14, 2007)

the line is very cute and casual...and especially cheap!


----------



## blueangel1023 (Jun 14, 2007)

I stopped by Steve and Barry's a couple of days ago and it was crazy in there! People carrying loads of clothing on their hands as if everything was on sale! lol, well I admit the clothes there are inexpensive but it's not that serious. There was this cute skirt I wanted to get but they only had black or white which was too plain for me. Wish she had more colorful clothing. I did end up buying this black cocktail dress which was really cute with a bow tie in the middle and some pink plaid pj boxer shorts, in which I paid $24.98 for both  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SierraWren (Jun 14, 2007)

The line looks like it might be very cute...I always wonder where the term "low-end" comes from? It sounds so negative to me, when a simple word/term like "inexpensive" "less expensive" or "drugstore"--when refering to cosmetics--sounds much less critical. "Low end" always sounds to me like a comment on the quality of the item(s), not of the price, so I don't think it's inherently the correct term.:kopfkratz:

Sorry for the OT rant!


----------

